# PPM levels



## Hanuman (29 Oct 2019)

Hello,

I have been wondering for some time if there is a level of ppm that shouldn't be reached or that is too high.

I have been seeing for the last couple of months levels of up to 280ppm in my main tank and I am wondering if that is ok. I dose EI so obviously that's the reason.

Thank you.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Oct 2019)

Hi all, 





Hanuman said:


> I have been wondering for some time if there is a level of ppm that shouldn't be reached or that is too high.


There isn't really a top level. You just need to find a <"range of values"> at which plant and fish health is acceptable.

If the ppm level keeps rising I'd just change a bit more water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## GlenD (30 Oct 2019)

Hanuman said:


> I have been seeing for the last couple of months levels of up to 280ppm



I’ve had up to 438 ppm out of the tap.


----------



## jaypeecee (18 Nov 2019)

Hi @Hanuman 

At the risk of making a fool of myself, to what ppm level are you referring? Clearly, others have understood your question but I had to ask - if only as a sanity check!

JPC


----------



## Zeus. (18 Nov 2019)

GlenD said:


> I’ve had up to 438 ppm out of the tap.



That's about what my tap water is, got back from 2 weeks hols and tank was over 600ppm


----------



## Hanuman (19 Nov 2019)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Hanuman
> 
> At the risk of making a fool of myself, to what ppm level are you referring? Clearly, others have understood your question but I had to ask - if only as a sanity check!
> 
> JPC


PPM value in the tank. TDS could have been another (better) choice of word.


----------



## jaypeecee (20 Nov 2019)

Hanuman said:


> PPM value in the tank. TDS could have been another (better) choice of word.



Hi @Hanuman 

OK, I'm with you now. It would be interesting to know your tank water KH and GH. Also, do you keep fish in this tank and, if so, what do you keep?

JPC


----------



## Hanuman (21 Nov 2019)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Hanuman
> 
> OK, I'm with you now. It would be interesting to know your tank water KH and GH. Also, do you keep fish in this tank and, if so, what do you keep?
> 
> JPC



That depends on the test kit 
Oase strips give me the following:
KH:  between 6 & 10 / GH: between 4 & 7

Tetra KH test drops:
KH: between 4 &  5 - Haven't tested GH with drops as I don't have a test kit.

Yes I do keep fish. You can < see the list here >


----------



## Hanuman (13 Dec 2019)

After doing my weekly maintenance and WC I noticed the TDS in the tank was at ~280ppm. I was surprised as this is the TDS I usually get prior doing a WC. So I tested my tap water and found out it was at ~350ppm. I usually do a 80%tap - 20% RO.

Usually my tap water is ~230ppm so clearly it has increase by ~120ppm. Should I do an additional water change with RO to bring the TDS to its usual level after a WC or just let it be?


----------

